# *& أكبر و أضخم مشاريع العالم &*.......................



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم​ 
أليوم بنتكلم على أضخم مشاريع و أكبرهاا على مستوا العالم​ 



 
أضخم المشاريع​ 
جزر النخله وجزيرة العالم​


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

الصوره الطبيعيه لسواحل دبي حاليا"


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

سيطول الكلام عن هذا المشروع الضخم جدا" جدا"


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

هذا التصميم للجزيره وهي جزيره النخله جبل علي


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

جزر العالم


----------



## cad for all (12 يوليو 2006)

متشكرين جدا يا اخي علي هذه الصور الجميله واري انه بالفعل المشروع ضخم لكن اتمني ان احصل علي الفكره التصميميه للمشروع ولما ارتبطت بالنخله 
ارجو ان يجيب احد علي سؤالي وشكرا علي


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

^_^

مشكرو يا أخ العرب على مداخلتك

والجواب على سولك
بسيط جدا" جدا"

أهل الخليج عاشو في الماضي على النخيل في حياتهم

وهيه علاقة حب وحياه 

وحتى الأن لهااا مكانه خاصه لكل عربي 

تحياااتي..


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

أطلقت دبي مشروعاً سياحياً ضخماً يقوم ببناء جزر تأخذ شكل قارات العالم, على بعد خمسة كيلو متر عن شواطئ دبي,, وسيقوم ببناء هذه الجزر شركة نخيل و أطلق على المشروع اسم "العالــم". وسيتألف من ثلاثين جزيرة ستأخذ شكل {خريطة العالم}
___
وسيلغ طول جزر قارات العالم حوالي 5,5 كيلو متر وعرض الجزر 5,5 كيلو متر. على أن تغطي 4.5 ملايين متر مربع من بينها 900 آلف مربع من الشواطئ, وسيكون مشروع العالم منتجعاً مائياً ضخماً وفريداً من نوعه وسيتم حماية الجزر ببناء كاسرين للأمواج مختلفين في طبيعتهما أحدهما فوق الماء والآخر عبارة عن تجمعات مرجانية تحت الماء.وستكون كل منها محمية بكاسر للأمواج يبلغ طوله 15 كيلو متر.
وسيكتب بيت شعر للشيخ محمد بن راشد على سعف النخلة العملاقة يقول "اخذ الدليلة من وصوف الدلايل، ولا كل من يركب على الخيل خيال". 




أعجوبة الدنيــا الثامــنة مدينة النخلة في أروع مدن العالم مدينة دبي

تشهد مدينة دبي في الوقت الحالي بنـاء مدينة النخلة والتي تتكون من ثلاثة جزر رئيسة وتقــع فــي ثلاث منـاطق في دبي وهم: مدينــة النخلة في جبل علي و مدينة النخلة في جميرا ومدينة النخلة في الديــره..

أشكال المدن التي سيتم بنائها: 
وقد أعلن انه سيتم الانتهاء من الثلاث جزر في عام 2008 وسـيتم الانتهاء من بناء مدينة النخلة في جبـل علي في عـام 2006 ومن الجميل بناء هذه لمدن التي أعطيت لقب أعجوبة الدنيـا الثامنـة وكما قال صاحب السمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم [[ من الجميل أن تفعل شيئا لم يفعله أحد ]]
ففعلا اثبت سمـوه متى استطاعت مدينة دبي بمنافسة جميع الدول وان يجعل دولة الإمـارات العربيـة المتحـدة ومدينة دبـي من أرقى وأجمل مدن العالم,,.
يهدف من بناء هذه المدن زيـادة السياحة في دولة الإمـارات العربية المتحدة وفي مدينة دبي.

وقد أعلن أيضا أن جميع المساكن بيعت في مدينة النخلة في جبل علي, وتتكون مدينة النخلة في جبل علي من بيوت فخمه ومطاعم راقيه وفنادق على أعلى مستوى ومجمعات رياضية كبيرة ..
وأعلن المسئولون أيضا آن اغلب المجمعات السكنية قد بيعت للأوربيين والأستراليين.


كما قال الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة النخلة الحكومية المشرفة على المشروع، أن التكلفة التقريبية لجزيرة النخلة في جبل علي تصل إلي مليارا دولار أميركي.
كشف في مؤتمر صحافي عقده عن التصميم المتكامل للجزيرة، متوقعا أن تصبح وجهة عالمية تستقطب الزوار من أنحاء العالم نظرا لتفرد العناصر المعمارية في الجزيرة ومن بينها «البيوت المائية» التي سيبلغ عددها 1060 بيتا مشيدة على دعائم خرسانية ستطرح للبيع بطريقة الحجز المسبق خلال أيام المعرض. وسيتم تشييد الجزيرة الصناعية الثانية على شكل نخلة تتألف من جذع و17 سعفه وجزيرة هلالية الشكل تلعب دور كاسر الأمواج. وستشكل البيوت المائية سلسلة طولها 12 كيلومترا كما سيتم أجراء تعديلات على أطراف الجزيرة الهلالية لتأخذ شكل أصابع تضم شققا سكنية فخمة، وسيتم أيضا بناء جزيرتين صغيرتين على طرفي الجزيرة الهلالية تضمن مرافق تسوق. وذكر بن سليم آن جذع النخلة الذي يبلغ طوله 2.4 كم سيضم قرية بحرية تحتوي على حوض بحري هو الأول من نوعه في المنطقة تعيش بداخله حيتان وكائنات بحرية.
وتضم الجزيرة أيضا ثمانية فنادق ترتفع لثمانية طوابق كحد أقصى ويحتوي كل منها على 400 غرفة كحد أقصى أيضا لتكون بمثابة منتجعات هادئة. وستضم هذه الجزيرة الممتدة مسافة 7 كيلومترات وبعرض 7.5 كم، حوالي ألفى فيلا وشقق فخمة إضافة للبيوت المائية. ويتراوح سعر الفلل بين 490 ألف دولار و1.3 مليون دولار أميركي وتتيح لاصحابها الحق بالحصول على تأشيرة إقامة في البلاد. ويشتمل مشروع النخلة الذي أعلن عنه قبل عامين على بناء أضخم جزيرتين من صنع الإنسان في العالم ويقع المشروع قبالة سواحل دبي ويتوقع أن يساهم في تعزيز الحركة السياحية للبلاد.



​


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

جزيرة "النخلة - ديره" تكشف عن خبرة هندسية لا مثيل لها

*كشفت "نخيل" الشركة الرائدة في مجال تطوير العقارات في دبي، أن مشروع الأيقونة الأخير المتمثل في جزيرة "النخلة - ديره"، سيتسم بالكثير من الإبداعات في مجالات التخطيط والهندسة والبناء. *






وتعد جزيرة "النخلة - ديره" ثالث جزيرة اصطناعية بالكامل تتخذ من شجرة النخيل شكلاً لها في دبي، ومن بين المميزات الكثيرة التي تحملها حجمها الفائق للعادة والإبداع. 

ويؤكد سلطان أحمد بن سليّم الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة "نخيل"، أن جزيرة "النخلة - ديره" سيتم بناؤها وفق نفس العملية المكونة من ثلاث مراحل، والتي تم اتباعها من قبل هذه الشركة في مشروعيها السابقين "النخلة - جميرا" و "النخلة - جبل علي": الردم وبناء البنية التحتية ومن ثم إنشاء المباني". وبالنسبة إلى عملية الردم الفعلية، فمن المقدر أن يتم استخدام ما يصل إلى مليار متر مكعب من الرمال والصخور في الأماكن المخصصة لها لبناء كاسر الأمواج للحماية، ولغرض إنشاء كتلة اليابسة لهذه الجزيرة" 

وسيتم بناء جزيرة "النخلة - ديره" في المياه التي يبلغ عمقها 6 أمتار وتصل إلى عمق 22 متراً تحت مستوى سطح البحر، ويوضح أيضاً: "سيتم ردم الجزيرة انطلاقاً من نقاط استراتيجية عديدة في قاع البحر، وفي الوقت الحالي يعمل فريق من الخبراء من شتى أنحاء العالم في تحديد مكونات التربة، ويجرون الاختبارات للتأكد من توافقها ومداها المناسب. وفي عملية الردم الفعلية، يقدّر استخدام ما يقرب من مليار متر مكعب من الرمال والصخور من شتى أنحاء الإمارات لإنشاء الكتلة الأرضية لهذه الجزيرة". وستنقل هذه المصادر إلى موقع البناء بالاعتماد على بوارج صناعية، وتحديداً عبر الطرق البحرية، وذلك للحد من الإرباك الذي يمكن أن يلحق بحركة النقل والمرور البرية. 

وفي المرحلة الثانية من بناء الجزيرة، فستشتمل عملية بناء البنية التحتية على إنشاء الجسور والتقاطعات المحلية، وتطبيق أنظمة تجميع مياه النفايات ونضح مياه الأمطار ومياه الصرف الصحي والري ومكافحة الحرائق. وستشهد هذه المرحلة أيضاً تركيب العديد من أنظمة المرافق والمنشآت السكنية التي تشمل شبكة تزويد المياه الداخلية وأنابيب الغاز والاتصالات وأعمال الطرق. 

وأكد بن سليّم أن خبراء الأحياء البحرية كانوا ضمن العديد من الاستشاريين المختصين الذين شاركوا في تطوير الجزيرة. ويقول في هذا الصدد: "من خلال خبرتنا التي اكتسبناها من تطوير جزيرتي "النخلة - جبل علي" و "النخلة - جميرا"، ندرك تماماً أن إنشاء الكواسر المائية يؤدي إلى خلق موطن بحري جديد لاستقطاب العديد من فصائل الأسماك والطيور، بما في ذلك مجموعات من الأسماك المدارية التي لم تشاهد من قبل، وفي جزيرة "النخلة - ديره" فإننا نتوقع أن يعزز ردم هذه الجزيرة البيئة البحرية على نطاق واسع، بسبب حجمها الهائل. وبفضل وجود جزر النخلة الثلاث ومشروع "العالم" ستشهد دبي زيادة كبيرة في الحياة البحرية وتنوعها". 

وفي معرض وصفه للحجم الهائل الذي تتمتع به هذه الجزيرة، والذي يعادل مساحة مدينة لندن الكبرى، ويفوق حجم كل من مدينتي باريس ومنهاتن، يقول بن سليّم إن وجود 41 سعفة سيساعد على استيعاب حوالي 8 آلاف فيللا سكنية فريدة، مع وجود خطط لتطوير للهلال والجذع والمحور وكواسر الأمواج والتي سيتم الإعلان عنها في فترات لاحقة. وسيتفاوت طول تلك السعفات لتوفير المزيد من مساحات الأراضي لمالكي الفلل لضمان قدر أعلى من الراحة، ويتراوح طول السعفات ما بين 840 متراً و 3346 متراً، فيما تفصل بين السعفة والأخرى مسافة في البحر تتراوح من 150 إلى 400 متر. 

أما كاسر الامواج لحماية مشروع الجزيرة الذي يبلغ طوله 21 كيلومتراً، فسيكون الأطول من نوعه في العالم. وسيتم تقسيم الكاسر إلى 12 منطقة و 6 خلجان مائية لضمان الدوران الفاعل للمياه داخل الجزيرة وخصوصاً للسعفات، وتسهيل دخول القوارب عبر الطرق المائية، كما ستضم المناطق الاثنا عشرة مساحات ناتئة يطلق عليها "تعرجات" لخلق المزيد من واجهات الشواطئ للمشترين، حيث يبلغ طول تلك الأصابع 250 متر، وستكون في الجانب الداخلي من الهلال، وستقع على بعد 350 متراً من السعفات. وسيعلن لاحقاً عن الأعمال التي ستجرى على تلك "التعرجات". 

ويختتم بن سليّم حديثه بالقول: "لا تعتبر "النخلة - ديره" مجرد جزيرة أخرى، ولكنها فريدة من حيث العديد من الجوانب التي لم يتم الكشف عنها، فهي نموذج فريد للخبرة الهندسية، وعند اكتمالها ستكون واحدة من أفخم المشروعات العقارية في العالم".​


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

نخلة جميره


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

كشفت شركة “نخيل” عن أحدث خططها المبتكرة التي تعمل على إضافتها إلى مشروع “النخلة-جبل علي”، ومن بينها كتابة بيت من الشعر نظمه الفريق أول سمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم، ولي عهد دبي وزير الدفاع على سطح مياه الخليج. ويقول هذا البيت “أكتب على الماء ومن قبلي كتب على الماء... إن الصعايب لها بين الرجال إرجال”. وستتم كتابة كلمات هذا البيت الشعري الذي سيمكن مشاهدته واضحاً من الجو بواسطة “المنازل المائية” الفاخرة المكونة من أربع غرف. ويعكس هذا الحدث الأول من نوعه مدى تميز وتفرد مشروع “النخلة-جبل علي”، كما يساهم في ترسيخ موقع دبي الرائد على الخريطة العالمية. 
وأشارت مصادر شركة “نخيل” إلى أن هذه المنازل الفاخرة المطلة على البحر تشكل المرحلة الثانية في مشروع تطوير “المنازل المائية”، كما أنها تأتي استجابة للإقبال المتزايد من المستثمرين على هذه الوحدات منذ الإعلان عن إطلاق المرحلة الأولى منها خلال فعاليات معرض “سوق السفر العربي 2003”. وشكلت المرحلة الأولى من هذه المنازل المائية كلمات بيت شعر آخر من قصيدة حديثة لسمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم حظيت باهتمام عالمي واسع عند الكشف عنها العام الماضي. ويقول هذا البيت “أخذ الدليلة من وصوف الدلايل .. ولا كل من يركب على الخيل خيال”. 
وقال سلطان أحمد بن سليم، الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة “نخيل”: “طرحت شركتنا عدداً من وحدات “المنازل المائية” على هامش فعاليات الدورة الحالية من معرض “سوق السفر العربي”. ونحن نتوقع أن تساهم هذه الخطوة في تعزيز إقبال المستثمرين على مشروع “النخلة-جبل علي” بغية الحصول على منازل أو أماكن للإقامة أو لقضاء العطلات. وبالنظر للشعبية الكبيرة التي حظيت بها وحدات المرحلة الأولى من “المنازل المائية”، حرصنا في “نخيل” على إتاحة الفرصة أمام المزيد من المستثمرين لامتلاك منازل فاخرة تشكل جزءاً من بيت شعر مكتوب على سطح مياه الخليج”. 
وستشتمل المنازل المكونة من أربع غرف نوم والتي تتميز بتشطيباتها الفاخرة المصنوعة من الخشب، على شرفة أرضية تحيط بالمنزل المائي من مختلف الاتجاهات لتتيح رؤية طبيعية خلابة. وعلاوة على ذلك، ستطل النوافذ الكبيرة لغرف هذه المنازل على مناظر طبيعية جميلة. وسيتم إضفاء لمسات استوائية خاصة على التصميم الخارجي للمنازل عبر استخدام عناصر تشبه أجزاء النخلة في السقف والخشب بالنسبة لباقي أجزاء هذه المنازل. 
وعلى امتداد هاتين المرحلتين من المنازل المائية، يتضمن مشروع “النخلة- جبل علي” حوالي 6 أحواض بحرية يمكنها استقبال أكثر من 000.1 قارب أو يخت. ومن المقرر أيضاً انشاء سفينة كبيرة يخطط لوضعها في الحوض البحري المتواجد عند منتصف الجزيرة الهلالية من خلال ممر واسع في الهلال يسمح بمرور السفن الكبيرة. 
ويوفر “جذع النخلة” فرصاً استثمارية مربحة في مجال إنشاء الفنادق والمنتجعات، حيث سيتم تشييد حوالي 29 فندقاً إلى جانب عدد من المنشآت السياحية الأخرى بما فيها “القرية البحرية”. وسيشتمل هلال مشروع “النخلة-جبل علي” على عدد من قطع الأراضي المقرر بيعها للاستخدام في أغراض متعددة من بينها بناء شقق سكنية أو شقق فندقية فاخرة. وتم بالفعل بيع عدد من هذه الأراضي، وهو ما يرجع إلى الطلب المتزايد على امتلاك وحدات في هذه العقارات البحرية الفاخرة. ويستطيع المستثمرون البناء وصيانة المشروعات التي يقومون بتطويرها في ضوء الضوابط المعتمدة من شركة “نخيل”. ​


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

وتم تصميم هذه “المنازل المائية” لتتيح فرصة الراحة والاسترخاء لقاطنيها. وستشكل هذه المنازل بيوت شعر مختارة من قصيدتين نظمهما سمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم. وستشتمل هذه المنازل التي ستبنى على ارتفاع متر واحد فوق مستوى سطح الماء على مراسٍ خاصة. وتعتبر المنازل المائية التي أطلقت للمرة الأولى خلال العام الماضي وجهة فريدة سواء للسكن أو لقضاء الإجازات. وسوف يتم تشييد هذه المنازل اعتماداً على قوائم وأساسات خرسانية وهياكل خشبية، كما سيتراوح عمق المياه تحتها بين 8 و10 أمتار. وعلاوة على ذلك، سيتم توفير ممرات للوصول إلى المنازل المائية وإلى الأماكن العامة لانتظار السيارات والمراسي البحرية الخاصة باليخوت الشخصية. 
على صعيد آخر تلقت شركة “نخيل” 13 طلباً لشراء جزر والاستثمار في جزر العالم، 12 طلباً منها لإقامة مشروعات سياحية، تشمل إقامة فنادق ومنتجعات ونواد صحية، فيما جاء الطلب الأخير لبناء منزل خاص. 
وأكد وحيد عطا الله مدير العمليات في “نخيل” في تصريحات ل “الخليج” ان مقدمي الطلبات الذين يمثلون دولا تضم الامارات والولايات المتحدة وهولندا والمملكة المتحدة، قاموا بالفعل بدفع 10% من قيمة الجزر التي يرغبون في شرائها والتي تتراوح أسعارها بين 23 و135 مليون درهم. 
وتوقع عطا الله ان يتم الانتهاء من بيع جزر “العالم” كافة والتي فتح باب الحجز فيها قبل يومين في غضون تسعة أشهر أو سنة على أبعد تقدير، مشيرا الى ان غالبية طلبات الحجز والشراء جاءت من خارج الدولة، ومن بعض الدول الخليجية وتحديداً من دولة الكويت. واكد ان العميل يحصل على موافقة “نخيل” والتزامها خلال 90 يوماً من تقدمه بطلب الاستثمار في “مشروع العالم”. 
وأوضح ان “نخيل” وضعت ضوابط صارمة لمنع المستثمرين من الاتجار بالجزر، منها عدم السماح بالبيع للغير قبل إقامة المشروع المتفق عليه مع “نخيل”، لافتاً في هذا الصدد الى ان جزر “العالم”، مشروع استراتيجي يصب في الخطة العامة لتطوير مدينة دبي، وان المشروعات التي يتقدم بها المستثمرون لا بد وان تتفق مع هذا الخط العام لهذه الاستراتيجية وان ينتهي العمل بها في الوقت المحدد في العقود. 
وقال إن من حق “نخيل” ان ترفض طلبات الشراء من قبل مستثمر ما اذا كان غير قادر على اقامة المشروع الذي تقدم به لعدم تمتعه بخبرات كافية او عدم اتساق المشروع مع الخطة العامة التي انشئت جزر العالم من أجلها. 
وقال ان اطلاق اسم جزر العالم على المشروع، لا يعني ان تحمل كل جزيرة اسم دولة بعينها، وان الاسم جاء كاستراتيجية تسويقية بدأتها نخيل في نيويورك أخيراً، حيث التقت بعدد من أبرز رجال الأعمال، فيما سيكون لها حضور في كل من أوروبا وآسيا، مؤكدا أنه ليس من الصعب بيع الجزر المكونة للعالم الى 300 مستثمر. 
وتوقع عطا الله ان يؤدي المشروع الى نمو كبير في حركة السياحة في دولة الامارات وفي مدينة دبي بوجه خاص، وان يدشن لصناعات جديدة تماما مع المنطقة مثل صناعة النقل البحري سواء للأفراد أو البضائع وأنه سيزيد كذلك من نشاط تجارة اليخوت الفاخرة في المنطقة وكذلك رفع كفاءة حركة الطيران الشراعي والخاص. 
وقال إن “نخيل” تبحث حالياً مع شركات عالمية متخصصة في انشاء البنى التحتية للوصول الى أفضل العروض التي يمكن ان يحصل عليها المستثمر لمد جزيرته بالطاقة الكهربائية والمياه والصرف الصحي وخلافه، وهي الانشاءات التي سيتحمل تكاليفها المستثمر نفسه، لافتاً الى ان “نخيل” لا تحصل على اي نوع من التمويل لمشروعاتها من حكومة دبي.​


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

المشاريع الاربعه






جزيرة العالم






نخلة ديرة





نخلة جبل علي






نخلة جميره


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

صوره طبيعيه

نخلة جميره وهيه قريبه من برج العرب


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (14 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (14 يوليو 2006)

جزيرة العالم






http://www.theworld.ae

هذا موقع مشروع العالم






*250 جزيرة وكل جزيرة تسمي باسم دولة من دول العالم*​


----------



## mome2014 (14 يوليو 2006)

ايه الحلاوه دىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## admin99 (15 يوليو 2006)

^_^

مشكور على المداخله

أنا بشتري جزيرة 

في المشمش 

هههههههههههههه

الحلم أبلاش

تحياااتي..


----------



## الرصاصي (15 يوليو 2006)

cad for all قال:


> متشكرين جدا يا اخي علي هذه الصور الجميله واري انه بالفعل المشروع ضخم لكن اتمني ان احصل علي الفكره التصميميه للمشروع ولما ارتبطت بالنخله
> ارجو ان يجيب احد علي سؤالي وشكرا علي


 
تعتبر النخله تراث خليجي عريق نفتخر به ..
وكما قال أخي العلاقه حميمه بين الخليجي وبين النخله  ..
ألف شكر لصاحب الموضوع ..
والتصاميم تحمل أفكار ضخمه بالفعل  ..


----------



## admin99 (15 يوليو 2006)

^_^ 

مشكور أخي على مداخلتك

وأتمنا من كل الاعضاء المشاركه 

في هذا الموضوع وقيره من المواضيع الجميله

ونشااالله بتلقون كل شي عن المشروع في هذا الموضوع

والمشروع ضخم جدا" جدا" بحاول أجيب كل الي فيه

وأخر الاعمال الغائمه على المشروع

تحياااتي..


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (15 يوليو 2006)

*جهد فعلا مشكووووووووووووووووووور*

شكرررررررررررررررررررا يا باشمهندس على مشاركاتك المفيده دى المشروع فعلا أكثر من رائع وننتظر المزيد من هذه المشاريع الضخمه والمفيده


----------



## admin99 (17 يوليو 2006)

^_^


مشكور على مداخلتك 

أنشاالله من عيوووني


----------



## admin99 (17 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (17 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (17 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (23 يوليو 2006)

بجد المشروع اكتر من رائع شكرا ليك بجد انك اتحتلنا الفرصة اننا نشوف الجمال ده


----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)

^_^

مشكوره على المداخله


----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)

موقع نخلة جميرة

http://www.thepalm.ae/


----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)

موقع جميل من نخيل

http://www.nakheel.ae/developments.aspx*sectionid=4&developmentid=2.html


----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)

هذي طريقة صنع الجزر


----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## fahad.s (25 يوليو 2006)

في الواقع انها من ام عجائب الدنيا . وهل بالأمكان معرفة قيمة الفلل السكنية او الشقق لكي يتم شراء على الاقل شقة او فلة سكنية , واعدك بان استضيفك عندي بأذن الله تعالى .


----------



## سامي الدعيس (25 يوليو 2006)

ياالله ولكن ما هو الجديد


----------



## admin99 (25 يوليو 2006)

^_^

مشكورين على ردودكم 

fahad.s

بصراحه لا أعلم سعر الجزيرة بس الجزر 

بيكون سعرهاا باهض جدا"

وأتمنا تشتري وحده من الجزر وتعزمني ^_*

بحاول أجيبلك كل الاشياء التي تتعلق في هذا المشروع

بتحصلهااا في هذا الموضوع الخاص 

لاي أستفسار ولا مساعده أنا حاضر

تحياااتي..


----------



## admin99 (25 يوليو 2006)

تتوقع إقامة مشاريع راقية ومتنوعة على الجزر 
«نخيل» تؤكد إحراز تقدم كبير بأعمال إنشاء مشروع «العالم»

أعلنت شركة «نخيل»، وهي الشركة التي تعمل على تطوير المشروع البحري الأكثر تفرداً ورقياً في دبي والذي يعرف بمشروع «العالم»، عن إحراز تقدم كبير وملحوظ في أعمال إنشاء هذا المشروع المميز، وذلك بعد أقل من عام من بدء إنشاء الثلاثمئة جزيرة التي تشكل خارطة «العالم». وكانت الجزيرة التي تُمثل دولة الإمارات أول جزيرة تطلّ بمعالمها على سطح مياه الخليج العربي في شهر مارس من العام الحالي، حيث تم منذ ذلك الوقت استكمال أعمال ردم واستصلاح عدة جزر أخرى في المشروع، بينما هناك جزر حالياً في مراحل مختلفة من الإنشاء. 


وبهذه المناسبة قال سلطان أحمد بن سليم، الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة «نخيل»: «بدأت معالم عدة تكتلات من الأراضي التي تشكل القارتين الأوروبية والآسيوية وأميركا الشمالية تظهر على سطح مياه الخليج في محاذاة شواطئ دبي، مما يعني أن المشروع بأكمله قد بدأ يأخذ شكله المنشود. وبالإضافة إلى الجزيرتين المكتملتين، يسير العمل بسرعة على كافة القارات، كما أن العمل على إنشاء كاسر الأمواج الرئيسي أصبح في مرحلة متطورة». 


ومن الجدير بالذكر أنه يتم ردم كل جزيرة في مشروع «العالم» من عمق 16 متراً تحت سطح البحر. ومع تواصل أعمال الحفر والردم سترتفع كل جزيرة من هذه الجزر حتى يصل علوها إلى 3 أمتار فوق سطح الماء. 


وأضاف بن سليم قائلاً: «لا شك أن مشروع «العالم» هو مشروع غاية في التفرد والطموح. وقد حددنا لأنفسنا جداول زمنية صعبة لاستكمال المشروع، ولكن يسعدني أن أقول ان «نخيل» أحرزت تقدماً كبيراً في بلوغ أهدافها الزمنية، وليس هذا فحسب، بل هي، وفي كثير من الأحيان، قد سبقتها. وفي كل أسبوع، نحن نجتاز محطات هامة جديدة في تطوير هذا المشروع الفريد من نوعه». 


يتألف مشروع «العالم» من 300 جزيرة اصطناعية سيتم توزيعها وتحديد مواقعها لكي تشكل سوياً جميع قارات العالم. وستحاط هذه الجزر بكاسر أمواج ضخم يحميها من الأمواج المرتفعة. صُمم كاسر الأمواج الداخلي في المشروع على شكل حاجز مغمور تحت الماء بينما سيرتفع الكاسر الرئيسي أو الكاسر الشمالي فوق سطح مياه الخليج. وسيوفر هذان الكاسران الحماية للمشروع من الأمواج المتلاطمة والمرتفعة التي تصل إلى الشاطئ. وستجذب كواسر الأمواج أيضاً الكثير من الأحياء البحرية بحيث تغدو ملاذاً آمناً لها. 


ومن المعروف أن مشروع «العالم» هو من أكثر المشاريع تميّزاً وترفاً في دبي وحول العالم حتى الآن. وجزر المشروع متاحة للاستثمار لأغراض شخصية أو تجارية. وقال بن سليم معلقاً على الاهتمام البالغ بالمشروع واستمرار الطلب عليه: «يقدم مشروع «العالم» فرصة رائعة لا مثيل لها للراغبين في الاستثمار. 


فبالإضافة إلى عناصر الجذب الواضحة التي يمتاز بها هذا المشروع الراقي والمتمثلة في طقس دبي المشرق والمشمس على مدار العام والعيش المترف على ضفاف البحر والبنى التحتية العصرية والمناظر الخلابة والبيئة النظيفة الآمنة وعدم فرض الضرائب على المقيمين، فإن مشروع «العالم» يتيح للمستثمرين فرصة لا تعوض لامتلاك جزرهم الخاصة والتمتع بأسلوب حياة رغد. وهو بالفعل مشروع مميز بكل المقاييس». 


وتتوقع «نخيل» إقامة مجموعة من المشاريع الراقية والمتنوعة على جزر «العالم» والتي تتراوح ما بين إنشاء الفلل الخاصة الفاخرة وحتى إنشاء متنزهات الألعاب المثيرة للدهشة والفنادق الفخمة من مستوى الخمسة نجوم. أوضح بن سليم: « إن الأفكار والخطط التي عُرضت على «نخيل» حتى الآن تشمل العقارات السكنية الخاصة وحتى المشاريع التجارية». 


تُقدر تكلفة ردم وتطوير مشروع «العالم» بحوالي ملياري دولار أميركي. ويقام المشروع على بعد أٍربعة كيلومترات قبالة ساحل دبي أي في منتصف الطريق بين جزيرة النخلة جميرا وميناء راشد.​


----------



## admin99 (25 يوليو 2006)

^_^

هذا موقع جميل 

وتمنا دخلكم 

http://realestate.theemiratesnetwork.com/developments/dubai/world_islands_ar.php


----------



## admin99 (25 يوليو 2006)

شعار المشروع


----------



## admin99 (25 يوليو 2006)

جزر العالم (ذي وورلد) هي مجموعة من جزر اصطناعية على شكل قارات العالم. ستشتمل على 300 جزر صناعية، صغيرة و خصوصية، تقسم إلى أربعة أصناف: بيوت خصوصية، بيوت فخمة، منتجعات الأحلام و جزر مشتركة. كل جزيرة ستتراوح بين 250 و 900 الف قدم مربع حجماً، بالإضافة إلى 50 إلى 100 أمتار من الماء بين كل جزيرة. ستغطي جزر العالم مساحة 9 كيلومتر (5.4 ميل) طولاً و 6 كيلومتر (3.6 ميل) عرضاً، و تحيطها جزيرة بيضاوية تحميها من الماء. المواصلات البحرية والجوية ستكون الوسيلة الوحيدة للمواصلات بين الجزر.
ستقع جزر العالم 4 كيلومتر من شاطئ الجميرة، قريبة من نخلة الجميرة، و بين برج العرب و ميناء راشد. كل جزيرة ستباع إلى متطوّرون خصوصيّون و يتوقع أن تبدأ الأسعار من 25 مليون درهم إماراتي (6.85 مليون دولار أمريكي)، للمشروع التي تكلف 6.6 بليون درهم إماراتي (1.8 بليون دولار أمريكي). شركة نخيل، الشركة التي تصنع جزر النخيل . ستصنع جزر العالم في نهاية 2007.​


----------



## admin99 (25 يوليو 2006)

^_^

أخ fahad.s

يتوقع أن تبدأ الأسعار من 25 مليون درهم إماراتي (6.85 مليون دولار أمريكي)

لا تنسا العزيمه

تحياااتي..


----------



## admin99 (25 يوليو 2006)

جزر النخيل، التي أيضاَ تسمى نخلة دبي و جزيرة النخلة، هي أكبر ثلاث جزر اصطناعية في العالم، وتبنى على ساحل إمارة دبي، في الإمارات العربية المتحدة. المشروع تحت علاج النخيل للعقارات (شركة نخيل). والمشروع سينتج زيادة في شاطئ دبي ب120 كم، كما أنه سيشكل عدد كبير من المناطق السكنية والترفيهية. أعلنت الفكرة في مايو عام 2002 ويتوقع أن الجزر المنتجعية الاصطناعية الثلاث التي يستطاع امتلاكها ستحافظ على وضع دبي كمقصد نفيس للسياحة. جزر النخيل أيضاَ سميت 'بعجب العالم الثامن‘.
جزر دبي الثلاث، نخلة الجميرة، نخلة جبل علي ونخلة الديرة، ستبنى كل منها على شكل نخلة و تتألف من ساق، تاج ذو 17 ورقة و تحيطها جزيرة هلالية الشكل تعمل كعاصم للماء. إجمالاً، ستحتمل الجزيرة على أكثر من 60 فندق مزخرف، باستثناء 4000 فلل سكنية، 1000 منزل مائي، 5000 شقة على حدود الشاطئ، مارينات، حدائق للألعاب المائية، مطاعم، مراكز للتسوق، براعات رياضية، سباهات صحية، سينمات ومواقع متنوعة للغوص.
*تطورها*
أخذ المشروع أربع سنوات من تخطيط نظامي ودراسة متعبة عن تلاؤم المنطقة في دبي للتأكد من أن الجزر لن تعكر البيئة. تتضمن المرحلة الأولى من تطور جزر النخيل إنشاء أساس الأرض والذي يستلزم نقل الرمال ووضع الصخور. وبالتالي تتضمن المرحلة الثانية بناء التمديدات والخدمات الأساسية بالإضافة إلى جسور على طول 300 متر (990 قدم) تربط بين الجزر والبر الرئيسي. تتألف المرحلة الأخيرة من بناء الشقق والمنازل.​


----------



## admin99 (25 يوليو 2006)

نخلة الجميرة

نخلة الجميرة منطقة سكنية للعيش الهنيء، والإستراحة و قضاء وقت الفراغ . ستحتوي على فنادق بوتيقية، ثلاثة أنواع من الفلل ( فلل موقّعة، بيوت حديقية، و بيوت مدنية) وشقق على حدود الشاطئ. بدأ البناء على هذه الجزيرة في يونيو عام2001 ويتوقع أن تكتمل خلال نهاية عام 2005، بداية عام 2006.


----------



## admin99 (25 يوليو 2006)

نخلة جبل علي
نخلة جبل علي مقصد تسلية للكبار والصغار، تحتاط السائحين و المقيمين. الجزيرة ستكون 50% أكبر من نخلة الجميرة و ستتضمن ستة مارينات، 'قرية بحر‘، حديقة للألعاب المائية وبيوت مائية بنيت على طوالات بين الأوراق و الهلال. بدأ البناء على هذه الجزيرة في أكتوبر عام 2002 ويتوقع أن تكتمل في نهاية عام 2007. 



http://javascript<b></b>:;


----------



## admin99 (25 يوليو 2006)

نخلة الديرة
http://javascript<b></b>:;في الخامس من اكتوبر عام 2004، أعلن ولي العهد شيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم أنه سيقام بناء جزيرة اصطناعية ثالثة على أرض مستصلحة، بعيداً عن ساحل شاطئ الديرة في دبي. نخلة الديرة ستكون أكبر الجزر الثلاث وستغطّي 14 كيلومتر (8.7 ميل) طولاً، و 8.5 كيلومتر (5.3 ميل) عرضاً. ستتألف من منطقة سكنية، مارينات، مراكز للتسوق، براعات رياضية و نوادي. ستقع المنطقة السكنية على 41 سعف وستحتوي على 8000 فلل/بيوت ذو طابقين مبنية في ثلاث تصميمات متميّزة: فلل رئيسية، فلل جليلة و بيوت مدينة فيستا.


----------



## admin99 (25 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (25 يوليو 2006)

الخميس 1 أبريل 2004م، 29 جمادى الآخر 1427 هـ

أولى جزر مشروع "العالم" تتشكل قبالة سواحل دبي






الجزيرة الأولى تشكل مصغرا لدولة الإمارات

دبي (الإمارات العربية المتحدة) - خدمة قدس برس
أعلن مطورو مشروع "العالم" الذي يقام حاليا قبالة سواحل إمارة دبي، أن الجزيرة التي تمثل دولة الإمارات في المشروع بدأت بالظهور فوق سطح مياه الخليج العربي، بعد نحو ستة أشهر من بداية العمل بها.
وقال بيان صدر عن شركة "نخيل" الحكومية التي تدير المشروع وتملكه، إنه تم ردم أرض هذه الجزيرة حتى عمق 14 مترا تحت سطح البحر، وسيتم مواصلة أعمال الردم خلال الأشهر القادمة حتى تظهر الجزيرة بعلو 3 أمتار فوق مستوى المياه.
وأشار سلطان بن سليم، رئيس شركة "نخيل" في تنوير تلقت "*قدس برس*" نسخة منه إلى أنه تم حتى الآن وضع ملايين الأمتار المكعبة من الرمال والصخور في موقعها على الجزيرة "بحيث بدأ المشروع بأكمله يأخذ الشكل المقرر له". موضحا أنه بالإضافة إلى الجزيرة التي تمثل دولة الإمارات "يسير العمل بسرعة على جزر أمريكا الشمالية وأمريكا الجنوبية بالإضافة إلى إحراز تقدم في إنشاء كاسري الأمواج الذين سيحميان المشروع".
وأضاف بن سليم قائلاً: "لقد جذب مشروع العالم اهتمام عدد كبير من المستثمرين من كافة أنحاء العالم فهو يمثل بحد ذاته تحد معماري كبير لكننا مستعدون لإنجاز مثل هذه المشاريع الضخمة وجميع الأعمال الإنشائية تسير وفقاً للخطط الموضوعة بحيث سنتمكن من استكمال المشروع في الموعد المحدد".
يشار إلى أن مساحة جزيرة الإمارات ستبلغ 17.396 مترا مربعا من حيث الطول و501 مترا عرضاً بينما سيبلغ حجم الأرض 600 ألف متر مكعب. 
يتضمن تصميم المشروع إنشاء كاسرين للأمواج على الأطراف الخارجية للمشروع لحماية الجزر من الأمواج المتلاطمة والعالية. وسيشيد كاسر الأمواج الخارجي على شكل كاسر تحت الماء بينما سيشيد الكاسر الداخلي فوق الماء. وقد أخضع تصميم كواسر الأمواج لاختبارات دقيقة في أحد المختبرات المائية العريقة في مدينة دلفت في هولندا.
وسيتألف مشروع "العالم"، الذي يتم الترويج له كأكثر المشاريع تميزاً وترفاً التي تطورها دبي حتى الآن ضمن مشاريعها في التحول من اقتصاد النفط إلى اقتصاد السوق، من حوالي 300 جزيرة سيتم توزيعها وتحديد مواقعها لكي تشكل سوياً جميع قارات العالم. وسيتاح للمستثمرين الحصريين في المشروع خيار استخدام هذه الجزر لمشاريع خاصة أو تجارية.
وعند اكتمالها ستتراوح مساحة كل جزيرة بين 250-900 ألف قدم مربع، وستفصل بين كل جزيرة وأخرى مسافة تتراوح من 50 - 100 متر من المياه تقريباً، ولتعزيز الإحساس بالخصوصية في هذه الجزر، لن يكون من الممكن التنقل من جزيرة إلى أخرى إلا عبر الماء.
كما سيقع مشروع "العالم" الذي سينفذ على مرحلتين والتي تقدر تكلفة استصلاح أرضه وإنشاء البنى التحتية فيه بحوالي ملياري دولار أمريكي، على بعد أٍربعة كيلومترات قبالة ساحل دبي أي في منتصف الطريق بين جزيرة النخلة جميرا وميناء راشد.


----------



## admin99 (25 يوليو 2006)

وقال الفريق اول سمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل متكوم خلال زيارته لمشروع اكيانا خلال الافتتاح الرسمي لمعرض سوق السفر العربي:"ينفرد هذا المشروع عن غيره، كما يعتبر مشروعا لطالما بحثنا عنه ليكون مشروعا فريدا وغير عادي". 

وقام وليد الحميضي، رئيس مجلس ادارة ايفاد القابضة، التي تقوم بتطوير مشروع اوكيانا، وهو مشروع مشترك مع شركة دار الاستثمار، قام باطلاع الفريق أول سمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد على جوانب هذا المشروع الذي يقدم نمط حياة في منتهى الفخامة والعصرية. قال الحميضي :"طلب سموه شرحا عن كل جزء من اجزاء المشروع الذي قمنا بتصميمه ليعكس رؤيته لامارة دبي." 

وتعتبر اوكيانا الجزء الأسترالي من "جزر العالم "، حيث تمت تسميتها وفقا للأسم العربي حيث يتم بنائها في مشروع العالم اربع كلم من شاطىء الجميرا في دبي. 

هذا، وقد بدأت عملية بيع العقارات في اوكيانا، والذي يعتبر اول مشروع ضمن مشروع العالم يتيح للمستثمرين فرصة التملك الحر، خلال معرض سوق السفر العربي الذي اتطلقت فعاليته اليوم. 

يشار الى انه سيتم نقل نموذج اوكيانا الموجود حاليا في مركز دبي التجاري العالمي خلال الملتقى 2005، يوم الخميس الموافق 6 مايو 2005 الى مركز علاقات العملاء الجديد لـ اوكيانا في الجناح الملكي في فندق شنجريلا دبي بشارع الشيخ زايد.


----------



## admin99 (25 يوليو 2006)

امر واحد يبدو جلياً من وجهة نظر من يقوم بشراء العقارات وهو ان عامل "المكان ثم المكان ثم المكان" بات اهم بكثير في السوق مما كان عليه في السابق. 

وفي نظرة من نافذة طائرة هليكوبتر تابعة لشركة "هليدبي" HeliDubai تظهر مشاريع التطوير العقاري في دبي الجديدة متناثرة عبر الصحراء وصولاً الى البحر، مثل تلال الامارات و مرسى دبي (دبي مارينا) والمناطق الحرة، وابعدها مشروع "العالم" الذي تبعد بعض جزره اكثر من 4 كيلومترات عن الشاطىء. 

وبعد مضي 3 سنوات على اطلاق نظام التملك الحر حيث بالامكان بيع اي عقار في اي مكان، وبعدما كان الطلب يتفوق على العرض بشكل كبير، انتقل السوق الى وضعية تتوافر فيها الوحدات السكنية بكثرة وتنمو بصورة كبيرة. 

كيف ينعكس هذا الامر على الاسعار؟ 
في بدايات نظام التملك الحر كان المطورون يهتمون اكثر بحجم المسكن من الموقع، والامر كان مقبولاً قبل بروز ظاهرة الازدحام المروري في دبي. 

الآن وفي سوق اعادة البيع بات في امكان المشترين اعادة تقييم افضل المواقع التي كانت عظيمة في المخطط الاصلي ولكنها عملياً اقل جاذبية للسكن. 

وبعد معاينة مشروع "النخلة جميرا" من الجو يظهر جلياً ان الفلل مكدسة عند سعف النخلة اكثر مما رسمته المخططات الاصلية للمشروع، هل يكون ذلك بمثابة الدليل على العنوان الاكثر شهرة في دبي؟ وهل سيكون الدخول الى المشروع من اليابسة من دون مشقة؟ 
لا يمكن اعطاء اجوبة على هذه الاسئلة قبل انجاز المشروع، وعندها قد تكون الاجوبة عند زوجات المليونيرات اكثر منه لدى المستثمرين الحاليين. 

ويظهر من الجو مدى التزام دبي بمشاريع ردم الجزر، وقد وصلت الردميات في الجزيرة الثانية وهي "النخلة جبل علي" الى مرحلة متقدمة، في حين بدأت تظهر معالم الجزيرة الثالثة "النخلة الديرة" فوق مياه الخليج بعيدة تماماً عن الجزر المتناثرة التي تشكل مشروع "العالم". 

وقد الهبت هذه المشاريع المبتكرة خيال المستثمرين العقاريين من كل انحاء العالم واطلقت الطفرة العقارية في دبي، والمرحلة الاصعب ستكون من خلال تقديم الاثبات للملاك ان هذه المشاريع هي المكان الامثل للعيش. 

وتبذل "نخيل" جهداً كبيراً في هذا الاطار، ويتمتع التقاطع الممتد من شارع الشيخ زايد بشيء من الرهبة، ويمكن مشاهدته من الهليكوبتر وهو يدخل في نفق يمر تحت المياه ليتصل مع الحلقة الخارجية لجزيرة النخلة جميرا، وهذا النفق الذي يعتبر فرعياً في دبي يعد مشروعاً رئيسياً بحد ذاته في مدينة اخرى. 

اذن هل الوقت مناسب لشراء شقة او فيلا على جزيرة النخلة في الوقت الذي يبدي فيه المشككون قلقهم حيال مستقبل المشروع؟ 
ان العودة الى الارقام القياسية المسجلة باسم دبي لناحية تسليم المشاريع الضخمة في اوقاتها وابرازها في وجه الاصوات المشككة هي افضل خاتمة منصفة.


----------



## محمد الحسين (2 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ العــــــــــــــزيزadmin99  vbmenu_register("postmenu_163387", true); 




شكراً جزيـــــــــــــــــــلاً لك على الموضوع وصــــــــــــــــور المشروع


وهنالك ســـــؤآل لي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الى مـــــــــــــــــتى تبقى اراضــــــــــــــي الدول العربيه(الغنـــــيــــة) ومشاريعـــــــــــــــها الرئيسيه مخصصه ل اللهو والمتعة والاستجمام العالمي ومهيئة الى كــــــــــل اثــــــــــــرياء العالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم او ان تكـــــــــــــون اراضيها في نفس الوقت قواعد عســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكريه اجنـــــــبــــــــيــــة 

لتستمر مســـــــــلوبة الارادة .............وتكون هذه المشاريع في لحضة واحدة

مثل الـــــــــــــــدومــــــــــــيـــنــــــــــو متهاوية على بعضها( كـــــما حصل في الكويــــت وبيروت...................)


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (2 أغسطس 2006)

بجد بجد شكرا لك جدا جدا جدا admin99 على هذا المجهود الرائع لافادة الجميع:12: 

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك ان شاء الله و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 أغسطس 2006)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على اطلاعنا على المشروح الرائع الذي يعد تحفه معماريه فعلا في دبي 
انا فعلا مريت عليه كتير لكن اول مره اشوف مشروع العالم يمكن يكون انشاء بعد النخله 
مره تانيه اشكرك لانك اتحت لنا الفرصه لمعرفة كل ما يخص هذا الكيان الضخم


----------



## admin99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

^_^

شكرا" على مداخلاتكم


----------



## ابن البلد (7 سبتمبر 2006)

مشاركة ممتازة , مميزة على الاصح


----------



## هبة محمود (7 سبتمبر 2006)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
فعلا دبی هی جنه الله فی الارض
موضوع جدا جمیل
جزاک الله خیرا


----------



## الليل الجميل (7 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيده:14:


----------



## أبو زياد (9 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود والمتابعة


----------



## admin99 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

^_^

مشكورين على الردود الحلوه

تحياااتي..


----------



## haya.arch (14 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لتعاونك وافادتك الكبيرة لنا


----------



## اشراقات (16 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير الموضوع شيق


----------



## مجد العمارة (17 سبتمبر 2006)

مجهود كبير وتستحق الشكر الجزيل عليه .
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## admin99 (21 سبتمبر 2006)

^_^ 

مشكورين على المداخلات


----------



## admin99 (13 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (13 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## ابوالرنا (13 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر ويعطيك الف عافية .

من اجمل الافكار في العالم العربي .


----------



## محمد العايض (14 أكتوبر 2006)

ابداع و فخر ان يكون هذا المشروع في الخليج


----------



## اميره صلاح (14 أكتوبر 2006)

المشروع فكرته جميلة والصور فعلا رائعة
ومشكور اخى على هذه الصور الجميلة


----------



## روميروالمصرى (14 أكتوبر 2006)

ايه العظمة دى دا شئ فوق الخيال بجد جزاك الله خيرا على هذا يا اخى


----------



## admin99 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورين على المداخلات
http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/3746/5bfrom20www****cafecom5d20538151917471ia6.jpg


----------



## admin99 (14 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (14 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## الشاب حسني (17 أكتوبر 2006)

_ماشاء الله_


----------



## admin99 (20 أكتوبر 2006)

^_^


شكرا"


تحياااتي..


----------



## admin99 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

^_^

أنشاالله الموضوع عجبكم


----------



## حيدر دعيبل (14 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام عليكم 
هذا حقا من اروع ما شاهدت على هذا الملتقى الجميل
من ناحية الصور والمعلومات المكتوبة وكلما زادت المعلومات كان اموضوع شيقا اكثر
فهناك مواضيع عبارة عن صورمن دون كتابة ومعلومات مكتوبة فتكون قيمتها اقل بكثير
وشكرا للكل
المهندس حيدر من العراق
طالب دراسات ىعليا
القسم المعماري


----------



## م-اريج (14 نوفمبر 2006)

تصاميم رائعة هل من مزيد


----------



## طموح مهندسة (16 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## هيثم محمد (17 نوفمبر 2006)

مشروع في غايه الروعه ونتمني ان يستطيع العرب انجاز مثل هذا العمل الجميل في كل المدن العربيه


----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

^_^


مشكورين على المداخلات


----------



## admin99 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

نخيل تبدأ مشروع أبحاث حول زراعة الأعشاب البحرية في جزيرة النخلة
عماد سعد
دبي، خاص أخبار البيئة

بدأت شركة نخيل كبرى شركات التطوير العقاري في الإمارات مشروع أبحاث بالاشتراك مع مؤسسة تايسي اليابانية المتخصصة في مجال الإنشاءات لتطوير تقنيات مبتكرة لزراعة الأعشاب البحرية في مشروع جزيرة النخلة جبل علي. وجرى الإعلان عن الاتفاق خلال حفل توقيع مذكرة تفاهم بين الشركتين حيث وقع المذكرة كل من مروان القمزي مدير العقود والمشتريات في نخيل وكانجي هاياما المدير التنفيذي ورئيس مؤسسة تايس.

وقال الدكتور عماد حفار مدير البحوث والتطوير في شركة نخيل أن الأعشاب البحرية توفر مسكناً للأسماك الصغيرة وتسمح للحياة البحرية بالازدهار كما أنها تحسن مستوى شفافية المياه إذ تجتذب المواد الطافية فيها ويساعد الوسط البيئي البحري المتكامل على تعزيز السلسلة الغذائية ويحمي المياه من التلوث ويوفر مناظر طبيعية.

وستعمل نخيل بالتعاون مع مؤسسة تايسي على تطوير تقنيات مبتكرة لزراعة الأعشاب البحرية وإجراء الأبحاث حول الأماكن المناسبة للقيام بتجارب الزراعة في قاع البحر في المنطقة المحيطة بمشروع جزيرة النخلة جبل علي.

وقال شاون لينيهان مهندس بيئي أول في شركة نخيل: تعتبر الأعشاب البحرية التي وجدناها في مشروع جزيرة النخلة جميرا دليلاً قوياً على تمتع المياه بحالة صحية بيئياً كما وجدنا مؤخراً ثلاثة أنواع من الأعشاب تمتد على قاع البحر بين سعفات النخلة حيث تعتبر هذه المساحات العشبية الأكثر كثافة في مياه دبي وعلى افتراض كون البيئة البحرية لمشروع جزيرة النخلة جميرا متشابهة مع بيئة مشروع جزيرة النخلة جبل علي فإننا نتوقع نمو الأعشاب في هذا المشروع وفي مشروع جزيرة النخلة ديره وجزر العالم.

وتعتبر هذه المرة الأولى التي تستخدم فيها التقنيات في بيئة الإمارات البحرية لذا سيجري التركيز في الأبحاث المشتركة على هذه النقطة بالتحديد. 


وقال عبد الرحمن كلنتر مدير عام دائرة التخطيط والبنى التحتية في شركة /نخيل/ لقد تم خلال تطوير مشروع جزيرة النخلة جميرا مراعاة خفض مستوى تأثيرات أعمال الإنشاء على الوسط البيئي الطبيعي من جهة وتعزيز نمو وتطور هذا الوسط من جهة أخرى وقبل البدء بتطوير هذا المشروع لم تتواجد حياة بيئية طبيعية في الموقع الذي كان خاليا.

وتأتي هذه الأبحاث في إطار إستراتيجية التعاون بين شركة نخيل ومؤسسة تايسي الذي يشمل عقدين لإنشاء نفق السيارات في مشروع جزيرة النخلة جميرا وبرج الماس في مشروع أبراج بحيرة الجميرا إلى جانب مشروع إنقاذ الأحياء البحرية الناجح في مشروع جزيرة النخلة جميرا.

وسيجري العمل في مشروع الأبحاث على مرحلتين تختص المرحلة الأولى بعمليات زراعة الأعشاب البحرية في المنطقة المحيطة بمشروع جزيرة النخلة جبل علي ومراقبتها ومتابعة نموها من قبل الغواصين وباستخدام القوارب المجهزة بتقنيات صوتية خاصة كما سيجري فحص وضع الأحياء وخواص التربة في قاع البحر وجودة المياه واتجاه الموج وسيتم تسجيل تفاصيل دورة حياة الأعشاب البحرية بغية تحديد الوقت الأمثل لإجراء الزراعة أما المرحلة الثانية فستتضمن أبحاثاً واسعة النطاق لتحديد الطريقة المثلى لعمليات الزراعة.

وتم تصنيف مؤسسة تايسي في المرتبة السابعة في قائمة شركات الإنشاءات العالمية وذلك من قبل إنجينيرينغ نيوز ريكورد التي تعد إحدى أهم المجلات المتخصصة بالإنشاءات في العالم.


----------



## admin99 (26 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

مجسم رهيب لنخله 

بمكعبات الاطفال


----------



## admin99 (29 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (29 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

حلويات


----------



## admin99 (29 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (29 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (29 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (29 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (29 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## garoof2000 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يا اخى الكريم


----------



## admin99 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

^_^

مشكوره على المداخله


----------



## zoubir (28 ديسمبر 2006)

مشروع ضخم الله يعينكم


----------



## admin99 (13 يناير 2007)

^_^


مشكورين على المداخلات


----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## نادية (19 يناير 2007)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااه صور رائعة وجذابة 
شكرا كثيييييييييير عليها


----------



## الوسام الماسى (2 فبراير 2007)

تصميم هندسى جميل جدآ ونادر من نوعه
فعلآ مشروع فى غاية الجمال والروعة
يسلموا ياغالى


----------



## esamzico2 (21 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : وبعد 
اعرفكم بنفسي (معماري/عصام زكربا) من مصر طالب في تمهيدي ماجيستير جامعة القاهرة 
اود من حضرتكم ان تساعدوني في بحثي الذي اقوم باعداده والذي يدور حول احدث النظم التي تم البناء بها في اهم المشاريع العالمية ومشروعي هو ابراج الامارات وانا ابذل قصار جهدي وما بوسعي لتجميع اي معلومات عنه او رسومات وهذا ضعب بالنسبة لي لنقص مصادر المعلومات وبما انكم من اصحاب الخبرة في هذا المجال ارجو منكم ان تمدوني بماينفعني من معلومات عن التصميم واسلوب التنفيذ والمساقط وصور لتنفيذ المشروع واسماء الشركات التي قامت يه وانا اثق بالله ثم فيكم بانكم سوف تساعدوني 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
معماري /عصام زكريا esamzico1 yahoo com
خريج 2006 القاهرة


----------



## النجوم (4 مارس 2007)

*رررررررررررررررررائع جدا 
((وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا ))
صدق الله العظيم
مشكور اخى العزيز على هذه المشاريع الرائعة
يوسبريدس*​


----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)

^_^ 


مشكوريين على المداخلات


----------



## admin99 (8 أبريل 2007)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مجد العمارة (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا صور جميلة


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (9 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
أنا ليا سؤال
وسيلة الإنتقال داخل مشروع جزيرة العالم المراكب بس ؟


----------



## ابو كليله (9 أبريل 2007)

المشروع ده اصلا تحفه من طريقه تنفيذه والتكلفته يا ريت لو عندك مراحل تنفيذه حاجه بجد شرف لكل عربي وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## admin99 (16 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين على المداخلات


----------



## eng_dody86 (27 أبريل 2007)

ممكن تخطيط لمرسي و تصميم فنارات


----------



## كريم العاني (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكورن على المعلومات و الصور


----------



## archi_oj (28 أبريل 2007)

thanx very much


----------



## admin99 (1 مايو 2007)

^_^

شكرا" يا جماعه


----------



## م / وليد (2 مايو 2007)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (2 مايو 2007)

اريد شكر الاخadmin 99 على مجهوده الرائع فى مشاركتنا فى هذه المعلومات والصور الرائعة فى هذا المشروع الضخم كما اشكر الاخ محمد حسنين على رايه فالنقض مهم لكل شئ وبدون النقد لن يكون هناك تطور على ان يكون النقد بناء وفى موضعه 
وارجو ان يكون نقدى فى موضعه
فانا........ اريد ان انتقد شئ تعجبت له كثيرا فعندما رايت الموقع العام للمشروع سعدت كثيرا لان فكرة المشروع فكرة عربية اصيلة نابعة من التراث ولكن عندما نظرت الى الواجهات والتصميمات للمبانى فى البداية تصورت انها لمشروع اخر من دولة اجنبية فعدت للصور من البداية حتى اتاكد من ظنى ولدهشتى وجدتها لنفس المشروع فتسالت كيف تكون الفكرة عربية وهى غير مرئية الا من خلال الاقمار الصناعية او الطائرات والواجهات خالية من اى عنصر يدل على انها مبنية فى دولة عربية حتى المبانى المستحدثة التى نستخدمها كالاسلامى المودرن الذى ظهر فى الفترة الاخيرة غير موجود فاين الثقافة العربية فى هذه المشروعات وكيف لنا ان نعرف من هذه المشروعات انها تقع فى دولة عربية وما الفارق بين العمارات الشاهقة بها وبين مثيلاتها فى نيويورك او سواها من دول العالم ؟
لا يوجد فارق فهل لنا ان نتساءل لماذا اختلفت العمارة القديمة من دولة الى اخرى قبل انفتاح الدول على بعضها وقبل العولمة ؟ لان كل معمارى كان ينظر الى بيئته والتقاليد والاعراف والافكار الموجودة بها ويحاول ان يثرى بها بيئته وينمى بها فكره المعمارى
واسف ان اطلت عليكم ولكن لننظر الى الامر من وجهات نظر متعددة


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (3 مايو 2007)

رائعة يا بشمهندس


لكن أتوقع أنها تشبة مشروع مدينة البندقية 

الذي اذهل الناس 

وفي النهاية توقف


----------



## admin99 (29 يونيو 2007)

^_^


شكرا"



تحيااااتي..


----------



## vrayman (1 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء الله


----------



## حازم العطيفى (2 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع القيم جدا


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (5 سبتمبر 2007)

أشكركم على هذة المعلومات القيمة و الصور ............... مع تحياتي


----------



## مجد العمارة (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخي على هذا الجهد


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور ياخي 
عاشت الايادي


----------



## يوسف ونور (8 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً على الموضوع والصور


----------



## master-z (28 ديسمبر 2007)

thank man very nice


----------



## السودانيه (28 ديسمبر 2007)

المشروع روعه وكل برج أروع من الثاني 
مشكووووووووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## تامر 2007 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي على هذه الصور الممتازة وعلى هذه المعلومات القيمة.
ولا شك أن هذا المشروع كبير وعالمي بمعنى الكلمة ، وأنا قد شاهدت على قناة الجزيرة الوثائقية حلقة عن هذا المشروع الضخم وفكرته وكيفية التنفيذ ، حقيقةً شيء عظيم جدا.

ولكن إخواني أن أبدي برأيي الذي يحتمل الخطأ ولا شك : فمن وجهة نظري أنا أتساءل ؛ لماذا تركنا اليابس وذهبنا نردم البحر لإقامة مشروع عظيم مثل هذا؟ لماذا أيضا يشيد الآن برج في دبي هو الأطول في العالم كله؟ 
إخواني اسمحوا لي ؛ فأنا أعتبر هذا استنزاف لأموال الأمة في ما لا يفيد أبدا ، وأنا أظن أن هذا الأمر يراد لهذه الأمة لاستنزاف ثرواتها وللكسب الهائل للشركات والمصانع والمكاتب الاستشارية الأجنبية بطريق غير مباشر ؛ فمثل هذه المشروعات الضخمة تنشأ لها معدات بناء خصيصا لها (وهذه الشركات أجنبية)

ومن جهة أخرى يقول تعالى (أتبنون بكل ريع آية تعبثون) ؛ فهذا إستنكار لفعل قوم عاد لأنهم كانوا يشيدون البنايات الضخمة عند الطرق لتمييز قوم عاد عن غيرهم وبقصد الشهرة في العالم كله.

إخواني : إلى أين نحن ذاهبون؟ أليست تشيد هذه المشروعات الضخمة في دبي والبحرين وقطر من أجل الشهرة فقط؟ هل ستضيع الأمة بدون هذه المشروعات؟
اسمحوا لي إخواني ؛ فعلى تقديري الكبير للمجهود والعمل الدقيق في هذه المشروعات كما قدمت إلا أني أعتبرها عبث 
(فلوس مش عارفين نوديها فين ؟؟؟؟ روحنا نردم بيها البحر)
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ، وأرجو من إخواني أن يناقشوني فيما قدمت لكم من رأي هو وجهة نظري صحيح ولكن يحتمل الخطأ.

جزاكم الله خيرا
أخوكم تامر


----------



## احلاهن (1 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذا العمل الكبير اساسه :-
تغلب المصلحه العامه على الخاصه
والا ماذا تبرر وجود دول عربيه تمتلك
اكثر ماتملكه الامارات من اموال ولا تزال تعيش سكانها تحت مستوى الفقر
عذرا على الاجابه 
وشكرا......................


----------



## رشاد عبدالرزاق (26 نوفمبر 2008)

انا ليس ضد التطوير ولكن الى اي مدى تريد الامارات ان تصل؟؟؟ ماهذا البذخ والترف والفساد اللذي يتحدث عنه كل من زار الامارات ؟؟؟ انتبهوا الى الانسان ايها الاخوة


----------



## نور الاقصى (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*العاب نارية في النخلة وانقطاع للكهرباء في غزة*

اولا اشكر الاخ الكريم على هذه الصور وهذا اللمجهود لكن اود ان اعقب وقلبي يعصر بالاسى انسينا ان هناك اكثر من مليون ونصف المليون محاصرون في غزة مع صمت رهيب من الدول والشعوب العربية شئ غريب الى كل الذين تحدثو وقالو مشروع عظيم ويحمل من الهوية العربية بتجسيده للنخلة العربية انسينا الهوية العربية التي تداس الان انسينا تعاليم ديننا انسينا قول رسولنا لا يؤمن احدكم حتى يحب لاخيه ما يحبه لنفسه ملايير تصرف هدرا ونحاصر اخواننا بايدينا تم اقتتاح مجمع اتلانتيس وبكل حقارة يتكلمون ويصوفون الحفل بالاروع في نفس الوقت الذي كان فيه التيار الكهربائي مقطوع عن غزة استخدمت العاب نارية تعادل سبعة اضعاف ما اشتخدم في اولومبياد بيكين .. قدمت الدعوة لكبار نجوم العالم للحضور وليشتهدو وتصرف الملايير لاطعامهم ولا نصرف فلسا واحد لكسر الحصار عن اهل غزة مع انه واجب وليس فضيلة نتفضل بها عليهم هذا الحصار الذي وصل مداه لخارج غزة فانا اعاني من بعدي عن اهلي عن احبابي لم استطع ان ارهم ولا مرة في حياتي ولما سنحت لي الفرصة للدخول جاء الحصار ... والله سوف نحاسب امام الله فردا فردا كل على حسب مسؤوليته وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم يا حكام العرب ..اقولها بكل اسف فقدت الامل في كل الشعوب العربية .. فلقد حمل نعش الامة العربية ودفنت في اعماق الذل والهوان ... وداعا لامة العرب وداعا


----------



## نملة سحرية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

المشروع جداً رائع ولكن لماذا ينى في هذه المدينة كنائس حيث لوحظ فيها هذه الكنائس


----------



## المحبه لله (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*بسم الله*

مشروع جميل فعلا


----------



## admin99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

^_^

السلام عليكم 

مشكورين على المداخلات


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## rose_arc (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على الطرح لهذا المشروع الرائع الذي يمكن اعتباره مفخرة للعرب جميعا


----------



## cad for all (14 سبتمبر 2009)

والله هوا المشروع كويس اوي بس المشكله يا باش مهندسين ان المشروع فشل بسبب حاله هبوط في الارض بفعل عوامل النحر وتوقفت النخله الاخري لوضع الحلول للمشكله واحدي الاقتراحات وضع مصدات للمياه حول المشروع لتهدئه المياه ومازال الموضوع تحت النقاش


----------

